# Se me congela el sistema cuando juego. (ARREGLADO)

## Foxandxss

Hola, no posteo mucho por aqui, aunque llevo mis años usando gentoo  :Razz: 

Resulta que cuando me pongo a jugar, (ut2004, bzflag (no he probado más)) pues llega un momento que la máquina se congela y no puedo hacer absolutamente nada, ni ctr+alt+Fx, ni reiniciar las X con ctrl+alt+backspace, nada, simplemente reinciar con el botón.

Mi equipo es relativamente nuevo, lease:

Intel Core2Duo E6400

1 DIMM DDR2 1GB

ASUS P5B

NVIDIA 7900GS

Lo demás es irrelevante.

En un principio pensé en la RAM, que podría estar mal y al llenarse pues pillaria algun sector malo o algo y bloquearía el PC (he currado arreglando pcs y esto lo he visto trillones de veces), pero he jugado durante muchas horas seguidas (y últimamente) bajo windows y no ha pasado nada de nada, así que descarto la RAM y la temperatura.

El driver de la controladora de mi placa (JMicron), como algunos sabeis es de reciente aparición en el kernel (>=2.6.20 AFAIK) y actualmente uso el 2.6.21-r3 bajo amd64, así que he pensado que quizá el driver está medio inestable. Aún asi, haciendo un uso normal (vamos, sin jugar) puedo estar lo que quiera que no se pilla para nada.

Así que me queda por comprobar, es los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica, estoy usando los privativos, versión 1.0.8776-r1 y bueno, quizás puede producirme esos bloqueos.

Así, antes de ponerme a probar drivers inestables y demás cosas, prefiero ver si alguien tiene una idea más clara o ha tenido un p¡roblema similar.

Gracias y un saludo.Last edited by Foxandxss on Tue Jul 17, 2007 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Así que me queda por comprobar, es los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica, estoy usando los privativos, versión 1.0.8776-r1 y bueno, quizás puede producirme esos bloqueos.
> 
> 

 

Yo intentaría actualizar esos drivers. No se si esa versión es la estable en portage, pero en mi opinión deberías usar ~arch para esos drivers. Quizás tu problema sea ese. En cualquier caso, pega tu emerge --info, por si acaso veo algo más concreto.

No te insisto en los problemas de temperatura ni de memoria porque supongo que si de verdad has trabajado en eso ya sabrás lo puñeteros que pueden ser... pero por si acaso, no descartes nada, que yo también veo muchas cosas de esas en mi trabajo  :Razz: 

Saludos.

----------

## Cereza

A mi me ha venido pasando un tiempo exactamente lo mismo, aunque no siempre cuando la CPU estaba trabajando al máximo (en ocasiones me ha ocurrido mientras escuchaba música y navegaba). Empecé este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569848.html

Aunque mi ordenador es bastante distinto, AMD Sempron 3300+ con una placa GA-K8NS con chipset Nvidia NForce 3 y una Nvidia GForce 6600. La solución para mi ha sido añadir noapic en la línea del kernel de grub.conf, la mía ha quedado tal que así:

```
title=Gentoo GNU/Linux, vanilla-sources 2.6.21.3

root (hd0,7)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.21.3 5 noapic elevator=cfq gentoo=nodevfs root=/dev/hda5 vga=0x31B lapic panic=5 pci=routeirq
```

Espero que te sirva, si no, en ese hilo siguen discutiendo el tema.

----------

## Foxandxss

Hola i92guboj, no descarto para nada los problemas de hardware, ya que he visto fallos de los más raros y han terminado por ser el hard. De hecho yo estaría haciendo un memtest si no fuera porque puedo jugar 8 horas seguidas (en un caso remoto claro) y no pasar nada de nada. Lo mismo con la temperatura, sé que no es precisamente baja, está en 52 en idle y compilando llega a los 60, pero aún asi, es exactamente lo mismo para windows y no se bloquea.

No sé en que estado estará mi emerge --info, así que pegaré mi paludis --info  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> paludis 0.24.2
> 
> Built by root@dios on 2007-07-09T23:26:37+0000
> ...

 

Bueno, pondré el emerge --info también por si acaso:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2007
> ...

 

Antes de probar el noacpi, probaré con los últimos drivers de nvidia, en caso de que siga pasando, probaré el noacpi

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## Cereza

No es noacpi, es noapic jeje :P yo probé lo contrario, usar drivers de Nvidia más viejos, que usaba antes de tener el problema, y nada, al parecer era cosa del Kernel, pues no descarto que el problema empezara cuando actualicé a 2.6.21.3.

----------

## Foxandxss

anda, pues habia leido acpi ejej, pues no sé que será el noapic pues.

Bueno, aún así, he actualizado a 1.0.9755-r1 y he jugado unos 20 mins y no se me ha bloqueado, así que por ahora bien. Estoy reinstalando el ut2004 y voy a echar un buen vicio a ver si no se bloquea.

Os diré el resultado final a ver  :Smile: 

Graaacias  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

En esos cuelgues intenta matar las X con  ALT+ ImprPant + K (aunque el teclado este bloqueado)

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

> En esos cuelgues intenta matar las X con ALT+ ImprPant + K (aunque el teclado este bloqueado)

 

También ayuda, ya que sale el tema, hacerle ping al pc colgado desde otro pc en red si hubiera, para saber hasta que punto murio. Yo siempre tengo sshd corriendo como servicio, cuando me deja de responder por completo el equipo (y por cierto, hace mucho que no me pasa) lo accedo desde afuera y reinicio el servidor X, si no vuelve a la vida, reinicio toda la pc como root.

Salud!

----------

## Foxandxss

No habia caido en el ping jejeje.

Y no tengo la tecla de ImprPant, ya que uso un teclado de mac  :Razz: 

De todos modos, era definitivamente cosa del driver, ahora va perfecto.

Gracias a todos.

----------

